# 1ST HALF OF November



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...=2b8b55e7d730b63a1f500ecb2830b7cd&oe=54E79BB6

source www.wxrisk.com


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

can you explain this in layman terms?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good ,jet stream is up a little ,nice Nov.coming.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Does that mean it is gonna snow soon? Can not wait to try plowing. This will be my first year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jasburrito;1851922 said:


> Does that mean it is gonna snow soon? Can not wait to try plowing. This will be my first year.


And the 2nd yr,you hope it don't snow at all.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Here you go*



Citytow;1851919 said:


> can you explain this in layman terms?


WXRISK he puts out videos on youtube, and has a facebook page just watch a few and you'll understand more, also check out www.nynjpaweather.com Steve also post videos on youtube, and eastern pa weather authority has facebook and a daily youtube video.ussmileyflag


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*lol*



grandview;1852056 said:


> And the 2nd yr,you hope it don't snow at all.


that's the way I feel after last season


----------



## PLC&SR (Oct 23, 2014)

2" of snow being forecasted here next week. I really hope the ground is warm enough so it melts when it hits, because I don't have any salt yet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

PLC&SR;1852100 said:


> 2" of snow being forecasted here next week. I really hope the ground is warm enough so it melts when it hits, because I don't have any salt yet.


You must be near the north pole because they are talking near 70 for the area,including Canada.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Calling for 1 inch of snow on Oct. 31 . Happy trick or treating . pumpkin:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You best not be teasing.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha , still calling for 1 inch on 31 . I am right on South Georgian Bay so usually nothing near water this time of year .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Snow cancelled . :laughing:


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Its looking like the first half of November, or all of this month may not be as mild as first predicted
source www.wxrisk.com


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

.............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FISHERBOY;1858481 said:


> Its looking like the first half of November, or all of this month may not be as mild as first predicted
> source www.wxrisk.com


So NOAA was wrong?

Can't imagine what that means for their guess of no repeat of last year.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER;1853351 said:


> Snow cancelled . :laughing:


:laughing:

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1858007&postcount=45350

Should've put this here yesterday...


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Oct 30, 2014)

Hell, plenty of people out there predicting the return of the polar vortex again. They're saying it won't be as bad as last year, but it'll make itself known once again.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Noaa kinda plays the warm card, the polar vortex will be back again this season, strength is wayyyy to early to tell. Also check wxdave1 on www.youtube.com he goes over the weather for the next two weeks.


----------



## jtsnowstorm (Dec 19, 2012)

*Snow and Ice removal weather Inc.*

Join our webinar on Monday, Nov 10, 2014 at 1;30 PM Eastern Time. We will show our winter weather outlook for the US and Canada. We will also predict first snowfall in key cities and areas.

On Monday, GO to www.winterstormoutlook.com

We would love you to join us this winter. We are the only company who guarantees our forecasts.

Sign up now by calling 646-886-7043. Our services are affordable for all and operate 24/7 to keep you up to date on the very latest during significant winter weather and provide you with forecasts as far out as 2 weeks on any significant winter storm.*WE ALSO OFFER FREE SNOW TOTALS ANYWHERE IN THE USA IF YOU SIGN UP FOR OUR FULL SERVICES!*


----------

